# All Hack-No Slack-That’s DAC!



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Here we have a man of many talents. He manages his shop all day, designs wonderful graphics, goes out on site to install some, helps the local racers, fine tunes his slots, competes in a few series classes, emails his HT friends—and still has time to cut, chop and hack plastic into a silk purse from a sows ear. Or in this case a Tuner car into a Taurus.

The piece in question? Take a look at this!










This car is beyond a doubt the best-fabricated custom bit I have seen, (and now own). The work involved in making this is totally beyond me. The fit, finish, and build quality, are first rate, as are the brilliant graphics. The amazing thing is he had the “extra” time to do it! 










I feel quite humbled by this. It’s top-shelf in my book, but it’s also nicer than that. This car doesn’t sit in my race room—too nice for that. It resides on top of my stereo amp in front of my desk-where I can view it on a daily basis. I look at it constantly and anyone who comes by will see it right away. If they don’t-I point it out.










I have fun creating customs, but this is far beyond my means. This is complete fabrication. His talent comes from the heart, as well as the mind. No Maas!

Thank you’s just pale for words in the appreciation I have for this man and his brilliant talent. Castings’ one thing—creating is a whole different ball of wax. He can do it. 

My hat’s on the floor and I bow to you, sir. You are truly a master at the craft.
A Michaelangelo of slots-if you will....


Fellow slotters, please take note—we are in the presence of genius…..
Please- if you reply, direct all accolades to DAC. It was his baby—I had nothing to do with it.

Thank you so very much Mr. C., Words and pics don’t give the justice it deserves.

You Sir are without a doubt--a Master.

Cheers!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Beautiful car Dac. Even the case was customized with Boss 9? Very impressive. Based on the accolades, Boss 9 is looking for a position in your will! JK.

Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That car is really sweet! Love dirt late models :thumbsup:

Awesome bit of work there.

Paging Mr. Tom Lowe -- you need to have a look at these pics!

'doba


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

So....Dac.....do you need an official slot car tester? I am available 24/7.

That is an amazing bunch of modeling, buddy. I had no clear idea what you actually did with those broken body bits that we send you. Now I know....and I too, am humbled.
Wow! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

...and Boss9, you get your hi5s too, my friend. You have brought Dacs skills to light. I have never seen one of his customs before! Thank you! :wave:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Dare I say, "HOLY CRAP", that is HOT!! That is some very nice work there DAC, can we see some more pieces of your magical skills?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow!!!!
Believe it or not I am at a loss for words! Thats is awesome. 


Coach


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Man that is one beautiful job!!!!

And those graphics are killer.SOme of the best Ive ever seen!!!!

Nice job!!

Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

ODAC, That is a fantastic looking car! :thumbsup: The graphics are super sweet. 


Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!!! I am speechless..this is one awesome looking car!! 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*May I enqueue myself...*

... into this much deserved LaOlaWave!? 

Really a cool piece of art that DAC has created!!! And thanks to Boss9 for sharing his joy with us!!!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Howdy Slotheads!
I looked at this last nite and didnt know what to say. I thot If I slept on it maybe I could come up with a reply appropriate to these responses. Still no luck. I am blown away by the compliments from y'all.
We are racing at my track today and maybe a little competitive energy will enlighten me to say the right thing.
All I have right now is "thank you friends" and that seems shallow for what has been said here.

Take Care--- Circle Track DAC


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

*dirt car*

Where is your track?? What a beautiful car !!!!!!!!!!
glbb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DAMN! That is as impressive as any I've seen. Congrats Boss on your good fortune from the DAC man! 

DAC, 
For Christmas I'd like..... 

Great custom DAC! You can be proud. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

hey dac any ford sale ??????// fordcowboy


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Outstanding!!!!!! Thats all I can saY :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*Building pics*

Hi slotheads,
I've been sick for a couple days(still) but I didnt want you guys to think I am ignoring this. Thanks again for all the comps. Still lacking any meaningful replies I decided to show some of the pics I sent Phil while the car was being built.
I hope the pics layout in this order.
#1 Mazda? FF "tuna" bod was the base to start with.
#2 Initial sanding and shaping and deck cut to fit. I dont strip the paint first as it helps me see the shapes.
#3 x2 Lamborgini nose cut to fit, "c" pillars are a portion of the glass from a JL 90s Monte Carlo stocker- Didnt like that spoiler so I built one from credit card pieces as are the Q panel and trunk extensions.
#4 "Elephant ears" spoiler and bumper fitted. Ears are plastruct sheet (thinner-easier to shape)cut to shape and rolled on a pencil then final trimming was done after gluing them on.
#5 Air cleaner lid and rock guard installed. Final wet sanding complete. Its ready for paint and lettering.
Thats what I do with those pieces! The ones we race here are on narrow X2's
but Boss didnt care what type of chassis it was on so the "tuna" car had to get hacked! Hope this makes things a little more clear on the construction.

Thanks again--- Circle Track DAC

PS- glbbb -Our club is in Rapid City SD and my track is in my shop in the back yard!
Joez- all you gotta do is drive 600 miles west and you can test em all!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey DAC-

Thank you for explaining the details of the build. I could never cover all the aspects of the work you performed. This helps all understand the major involvement you undertook with this.
I really appreciate both this construction detail and the pics,… and of course your fine generosity.

Thanks once again! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks DAC, maybe some day when I feel REAL brave, i'll try somethiing like that....yea right!

Congrats to you Boss on your good fortune of receiving this BEAUTY!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

DAC-
Thanks for the step by step. That was some pretty creative car merging! The finished product is awesome! I don't think I could get there even with the step by step!
Joez-Swing by Florida on your way to DAC's and pick me up, let's go!
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW..........*

Damn,
I knew I should have kept those F&F bodies for something.  

Great how to DAC, thanks! rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

RR, Ya want some? I have..oh...3 dozen or so.... :tongue: 

Jim, right now, I can take a left and be to dacs in about 9 hours.....so if you want to meet me at my place..


----------

